# Mehr Informationen Im Profil



## Letwin (30. August 2006)

BLASC ist der erste Profiler gewesen, den ich kennen gelernt habe und ich habe ihn lieben gelernt. Aber seitdem ich nun auch viele andere kennte, die noch andere Daten auslesen frage ich mich ob das für BLASC nicht auch machbar ist. Spontan fällt mir *Rufübersicht* und *Questübersicht* ein, das währe sicherlich cool.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draxor (30. August 2006)

Letwin schrieb:


> BLASC ist der erste Profiler gewesen, den ich kennen gelernt habe und ich habe ihn lieben gelernt. Aber seitdem ich nun auch viele andere kennte, die noch andere Daten auslesen frage ich mich ob das für BLASC nicht auch machbar ist. Spontan fällt mir *Rufübersicht* und *Questübersicht* ein, das währe sicherlich cool.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja müsst ich nicht unbedingt haben, wär aber sicherlich eine gute Idee, ich würde mich eher über mehr Signatur Layouts freuen.


----------



## Hinge (31. August 2006)

Also das mit der Quest-Geschichte fände ich auch cool. So eine Art Quest-History/Log für den Char.

Mit Hinweis ob es für einige bereits erledigte Quest noch Folgequest gibt. 

Hinge


----------



## B3N (31. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

über die Angesprochenen Dinge haben wir uns bereits Gedanken gemacht und einiges davon werden wir auch sicherlich umsetzen. Das gilt im übrigen auch für mehr Visitenkartenmotive.  Etwas Geduld ist hier noch gefragt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

